# Konami to Make Star Trek Micros



## Bender23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very cool! Konami is going to produce their own Star Trek micros very similar in nature the Johnny Lightning, Furuta, Romando, and Galoob ships. I am really stoked about this because Konami has already demonstrated that they can make high quality, highly detailed miniatures (Space 1999, TOS Battlestar Galactica, Alien(s), Etc... plus a whole slew of anime). These Trek ships were first shown back in October or November of last year. No release ETA that I can find has been announced.

Check em out:

http://www.konami.jp/th/figure/dir/index.html

http://www.startrek-dvd.jp/archives/2006/10/konamisf.html

http://www.startrek-dvd.jp/archives/2006/12/post_18.html

http://www.stfan.com/news/000040.html


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sounds like more potential Kitbashing Fodder for those of us in to 1/2500 scale Trek! :thumbsup:


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Forgive me if I overlooked it, but how do we know they are 1/2500th scale?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Protos look nice, just wish the plastic wasn't so soft.

Who was behind all of those FASA 1/3900 scale plastic kits? I loved those. Still have a few to build.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

PixelMagic said:


> Forgive me if I overlooked it, but how do we know they are 1/2500th scale?


I never claimed them to be 1/2500 nor can I access the websites linked to so have no clue of their true sizes. However, seeing as they'll very likely be in the 3" to 5" size range, the pieces/parts should lend themselves rather well to kitbashing in 1/2500 scale. They don't have to be 1/2500 scale themselves to make for good 'bashing fodder.


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, they are certainly very well detailed. I wonder how they will look painted.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

The detail is excellent, I hope the paint job is just as good.


----------



## Bender23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, here are some recent pics taken at this summer's Wonder Festival in Japan:

http://hobby.moe.hm/hobby/wf2007-summer/wf2007-summer_138.jpg

http://hobby.moe.hm/hobby/wf2007-summer/wf2007-summer_133.jpg

They look great but I am a bit concerned about the Klingon D-7...


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Bender23 said:


> They look great but I am a bit concerned about the Klingon D-7...


:lol: Nice work they did there!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Ha ha, that's hilarious about the D-7.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

They look great!
Incredible detail!
Much better than the Micro Machines (that I still have.).

That's funny about the D-7. One would think the guys who
do this would know how to build it.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That K'tinga needs a refit for sure !


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Who says it's a D-7?
.....maybe its a D-L?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Great detail (though completely out of scale for that size!  )!

I'd love to know how big they're going to be.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Thaat is not a D-7 it is how ever a K'Tinga class Klingon battle cruiser.
Don't you guys know the difference by now? :wave:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Sure we know the difference, but the upside-down cobra head _isn't_ one of them!!! :wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Is the head upside down, or is the body?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

D-7...
K'Tinga...
whatever.
It's all the same thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> Thaat is not a D-7 it is how ever a K'Tinga class Klingon battle cruiser.
> Don't you guys know the difference by now? :wave:


(and in agreement with Capt. Frank's post, above)


From Voyager, it's established that the Ktinga variant is still a "D7"


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

either way the builder(s?) must have REALLY been hitting the bloodwine that day...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

uss_columbia said:


> (and in agreement with Capt. Frank's post, above)
> 
> 
> From Voyager, it's established that the Ktinga variant is still a "D7"


To what Voyager episode are you reffering?
And yes I saw the upside down cobra head, all I have to say ab out that is some body screwed up, upside down that is.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

irishtrek said:


> To what Voyager episode are you reffering?


He is probably referring to Prophecy
http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/articles/klingon-battlecruiser.htm


----------



## Bender23 (Nov 1, 2004)

These are now up for pre-order at www.hlj.com for those who are interested.


----------

